# Tree Fern Fiber source



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

I've been looking around and have been wanting to make my own ABG mix, but I can't find any good source for the tree fern fiber. I've found a couple places online, but they seem pretty pricey. Would there be any local stores that carry it for anything? If not, where is the cheapest source online?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

have you tried cal west tropicals?


----------



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

I didn't se any of the fiber used in substrate, just the panels. Am I missing something?


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

E-mail or call them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they do sell the tree fern fibers, they have it in theri catalog, just call them as Jon said.


----------



## nawth21 (Apr 17, 2008)

I bought mine from a local orchid supply shop, I think it was 3 or 4 bucks for a bag of loose fibers.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

If i am thinking of the same thing, you can usually make this yourself cheaper by sawing off bits from sheets of tree fern panels themselves.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Any local orchid place should have all the ingredients to make an ABG mix. Just google 'orchid supplies' and you will get tons of places. You can do the search by your state also to save on shipping by picking it up. I will tell you what, with the right keywords when searching you will find that a lot of things will be local to you.
J


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

tropical plant products out of orlando fl. no online sales but the best prices i cn find on tree fern anywhere.

http://www.tropicalplantproducts.com/productslist.aspx?CategoryID=2&selection=4

james


----------



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

Those are incredible prices. I have called at least 20 places in the area today and no one has anything. I am going to sub cocoa husk for this little tank, but I'm doing a very large tank soon and don't want to have to worry about things not working out. I'll probably order the stuff somewhere unless I can convince my relatives in Florida to help me out.


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

james67 said:


> tropical plant products out of orlando fl. no online sales but the best prices i cn find on tree fern anywhere.
> 
> http://www.tropicalplantproducts.com/productslist.aspx?CategoryID=2&selection=4
> 
> james


Their front page says they ship...is it just those products? Oddly, I found them recently looking for liners for hanging baskets.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they ship anything on their site


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

they ship, but do not offer sales online. you must call and send them a check or MO. no credit cards. i got 5 12x24x1in panels and resawed them to 12/in thick and 6in high. it cost me just under $50 shipped for 20 6x24in panels after i cut them.

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

since when does Calwest not take Credit cards? i just got an order from them 2 months ago and have always paid with a credit card on their site.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

LorenK said:


> Their front page says they ship...is it just those products? Oddly, I found them recently looking for liners for hanging baskets.





james67 said:


> they ship, but do not offer sales online. you must call and send them a check or MO. no credit cards. i got 5 12x24x1in panels and resawed them to 12/in thick and 6in high. it cost me just under $50 shipped for 20 6x24in panels after i cut them.
> 
> james





Julio said:


> since when does Calwest not take Credit cards? i just got an order from them 2 months ago and have always paid with a credit card on their site.


tropical plant products does not take credit cards.

james


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ah ok, i thought you were refering to cal west


----------

